# Fun WMA hog kill today.



## buckeroo (Sep 3, 2011)

I was actually scouting for bears and enjoying some squirrel hunting when I heard something down in a bushy drainage ditch. 

Next thing you know this boar below came running up out of the ditch and onto the road. I had my scope turned all the way up since I had just looked at a squirrel far off and the boar was so close I had a hard time getting him in the scope it all happened so soon. 

I turned my scope down real quick and popped this guy in the head with my 22 mag. He didnt go anywhere! 

What a fun hunt!













PS....

Found some bear sign too!!!!


----------



## ware cty hunter (Sep 3, 2011)

nice


----------



## wildman0517 (Sep 3, 2011)

Good shot , just the right size for some good eating


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 3, 2011)

Good looking pig and rifle.

I hope to do the same thing with my 22 mag this week.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 3, 2011)

There are tons and tons and tons of hogs in the N. GA mountains. They tear everything up in the area they stay in too.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice hog


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 4, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 4, 2011)

which wma did he come off of?


----------



## manok (Sep 4, 2011)

Good hog !

What bullet did you drop it with ?


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 4, 2011)

brandonsc said:


> which wma did he come off of?


Chestatee


manok said:


> Good hog !
> 
> What bullet did you drop it with ?



Which ever the first one was. It all happened so fast I didnt get to take much time.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 8, 2011)

manok said:


> Good hog !
> 
> What bullet did you drop it with ?



cant go wrong with a solid one   hollow points would prolly work but wouldnt wanna chance it if it were to hit the skull in the right spot may explode


----------



## 02660 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Buckeroo what part of the Chestatee were you in do alot of trout fishing up there but hav'nt never really paid attn to hog sign maybe I need to start.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 19, 2011)

02660 said:


> Hey Buckeroo what part of the Chestatee were you in do alot of trout fishing up there but hav'nt never really paid attn to hog sign maybe I need to start.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Okie Hog (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats on the hog.  Good eating size there.  The .22 Mag does a good job.


----------



## 95g atl (Sep 19, 2011)

buckeroo said:


> I was actually scouting for bears and enjoying some squirrel hunting when I heard something down in a bushy drainage ditch.
> 
> Next thing you know this boar below came running up out of the ditch and onto the road.



how far from Sugar Hill to your hunting area?


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats really cool.  I cant wait to shoot a hog.  So do you skin them out or has anyone tried to scald them?  

We actually raised hogs in a pen in Mississippi.  I just moved here and we had a little pen in a swampy area and a breeding pair.  I'd put 3 in the freezer a year at about 225 to 250 lbs live weight and that was good for my family for a year for pork.  I always used the slaughter house due to the size and that I really like the rind on the bacon.


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Sep 20, 2011)

Skinning is so much easier than scalding.  Ive done both and ill never scald again.


----------



## HogSlayer404 (Nov 15, 2011)

Which WMA did you hunt at???PM me???


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 16, 2011)

HogSlayer404 said:


> Which WMA did you hunt at???PM me???



Chestatee wma

It was mentioned afew post back


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 16, 2011)

Is that the exit wound in his neck? I may have to rethink the 22 Mag. I have been using a muzzleloader, a 22 Mag would be a lot less of a pain.


----------

